# Bought an Oster Roaster Oven



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I took a turn down the wrong isle in WalMart today and came home with a roaster oven. It says it can be used for cookies, muffins, cakes, baked beans, lasagna, etc. and will bake up to 450*. I'm trying to figure out where to put it in my kitchen. For those of you that have one or know someone who has one, I have questions. Does the outside get very hot? Will the bottom heat damage my counter top? Does it get too hot to partially sit under overhead cabinets? If it needs something underneath to protect the counter top, what would I use? This thing is huge. I'd like to be able to leave it out all the time if I find it useful for other things besides the Thanksgiving turkey.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I have used all sizes of the roasters. They do get hot,but I don't imagine hot enough to do damage. I have placed crock pots and roasters on a thick wooden cutting board on top of my stove because I have a ridiculously small amount of counter space available in my kitchen. I have yet to make anything other than chickens or turkey in mine. They are soooo moist and never dried out. I have even cooked on mine in the basement on my hubby's workbench, and outside on his portable bench due to my lack of kitchen area. Here is a site with all sorts of recipes, and there is a nesco roaster group on yahoo groups that I belonged to that is fun to see what others do with their roasters
http://www.nesco.com/recipes/?category[]=700&submit=Search


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a monster one myself, holds a 24 pound turkey, no problem.
I've never baked in mine, but have used it for all sorts of things. Pasta sauce for canning, chili, meatballs, pork roasts for pulled pork, the Christmas ham, just all sorts of things.
I just set mine on the counter top, I currently have just old cheap Formica, and it doesn't leave any sort of mark at all.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Do you ever feel you have so many supplemental "cooking tools" ( griddlers, electric frypans, electric tea pots, slow cookers, etc. that you don't need a stove??

I do.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I did the same thing a couple of years ago, but they were in the center aisle during the holidays.

I set mine directly on the countertop pushed almost all the way to the backsplash...no heat problems that I've seen.

Haven't baked breads in it...I have a tabletop oven on my back porch I use for that.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Did someone say "COOKIES"? May I suggest oatmeal with raisins? Maybe a big glass (or two) of cold milk? Just thought I'd help out here.


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

I have chicken backs and necks and other odd bone and meat parts from processing chickens in mine right now. Roasted them on 450 for about an hour this morning. Added water to cover well and turned down to 175 until I get home tonight around 6:30. Makes the best chicken broth!!!! 

Tonight, I'll strain and remove any meat and can up the broth. Yummy.

Mine is sitting on the counter and doesn't cause any problems. The outside does get hot to the touch but you can lift the lid without pot holders. My cabinets are very low, so I usually have mine at the front of the counter, but no problems with the cabinets either.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I have one and love it! I use it for roasting lots of turkeys. I stock up when they are on sale before thanksgiving. After roasting, I debone the bird. The skin and bones go back into the roaster which still has all of the drippings, covered with water and allowed to simmer for hours to make a huge batch of amazing, dark turkey broth that gels when it cools. Then I can the turkey in its own broth, and have several quarts of broth left over for soups and stews, gravies, etc.

I have bought huge cuts of pork on sale, and roasted it up for canning. Several months ago a hunter got a huge bear at our ranch (hunting with our blessings) and he gave me a big chunk of bear meat. It went into the roaster for cooking before canning.

And one thing that I love about using it over the holidays is that the meat is in the roaster, and that frees up your oven for pies, breads, and other holiday goodies. In fact, you can use the roaster in the garage, porch or somewhere else, and get it out of the kitchen entirely.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I have one and had the same concerns. What I like about it, is when we do big feasts like at Thanksgiving, I can use it for the turkey or goose and it frees up the other ovens. Even though it does not get hot enough on the bottom to scorch the countertop, I still have mine sitting in the breezeway between the house and the garage on a porcelain top table. That way, it's out of the way, so the grandkids won't be in danger. Love mine.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I put some thought to what I already had, without have to buy anything, to set it on, just in case. We had some leftover floor tiles whenever the house was built, so I purchased some felt squares and plan to glue them onto the bottom of the tiles. Two tiles placed together seems all I'll need to set the roaster on. I can't wait to use it. I cook whole chickens in the crockpot and freeze in portions for burritos, etc. I think I'll try cooking two or more in this roaster oven, just to try it out. I love the idea of cooking the chicken backs and necks on low all day for broth. I've been doing that on the stove. I'll be trying that in the oven too. Yeah, can't wait til turkey day to try it out. :bouncy:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I dye wool and other fibers in mine, use it for nothing else-but, I have borrowed the neighbors 2 and boiled down maple syrup in it's final boil stage. They get hot,but have never place them on a counter.


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

I inherited my roaster(s) 1 from my GM which came with its own metal cabinet stand. When my kiddo's were young they knew it got hot and stayed clear of it when they seen that red light on! I was happy that the roaster over fit well inside a lip on the cabinet part. I also inherited my Moms, but she didn't have the metal cabinet. I have baked cakes, cupcakes, and pies just fine in them. Of course any and every meat. Once had a small hot dog business and used one for the chili. They're over 50 + yrs old now. I've had 'em in storage now, but will bet they still work. I now have a smaller rotisserie type that I am using and love it. It gets really hot on the outside, but I have not had an damages from it. I just clear off items all around it when I'm using it.
LOL, with all the extra kitchen gadgets I have now. thinking I could use another room just for sitting AND operating them in their own place. I know I'd use more of them more often if it wasn't for having to dig them out of storage.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Galfriend, I know what you mean about space. I have a utility cabinet in the garage, just off the kitchen, for small appliances. It's convenient to get to, but I've ran out of space there too! I must say, I do use most of them from time to time.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I can hardly wait to try out my roaster oven with the turkey, but today I'm trying it out with a pot of simmering chicken broth for canning. It has the house smelling so good. Here's a picture I want to share.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Sounds like it would be GREAT to use in the summertime.
Put it out on the porch or in the garage and bake a chicken etc.. in the summer so that you don't have to heat up the house.
Summers are rough..nothing that uses the oven makes planning meals a bit annoying.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

when we were living in limbo (building the house) the oven in the borrowed house flat out didn't work. i did use my roaster for baking and it works super. that whole 9 months i still baked my own bread and made brownies, cakes and bars for the building crew help. i got this roaster due to the last ranch house had a very small oven that barely worked, so the only thing i could do was find appliances that took the place of. 

i have 2 good working ovens now and still use the roaster, it will make yet another thanksgving turkey this year,. it won't make it brown on the outside as much as a regular oven, and i suggest roasting it breast side down but it does a dandy job making it juicy and tender.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

My grandmother always used one for hams and turkeys. Hers sat on her old treadle foot sewing machine in the kitchen near the door and I don't think the heat ever bothered anything. 

Country Lady, that soup looks GOOD! :>


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

I have used them to keep food warm at a dinner I was hosting. It was an outdoor event and I used 2 for spaghetti and 1 for garlic bread. For the bread, I lined the roaster with foil and placed the already cooked garlic bread inside and covered it, set it on warm. Both spaghetti and garlic bread was moist, and warm. I have baked cakes in my crock pot ............best cake ever, soooo moist!!! I've always wanted a roaster of my own............think of how many baked potatoes you could make in it


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

I never had any trouble with using mine on the kitchen counter. I did make sure it had air space all around it though.


----------

